# A little musical help required :). (5 mins)



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

My little cousin is in a band, which is currently in a battle to open Jamie Oliver's Summer Jam.

If you have 5 minutes to listen to the 3 bands and vote for your favourite that would be brilliant.

Please vote for your favourite (as long as its Fickle Friends  ).

It would be much appreciated, and would give the band a great oppertunity.

Many thanks

Link:

http://www.jamieoliver.com/summerjam


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

better than the other bands!:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

All done and yes as above they sound much better.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i agree with the above. To be fair, the girl ain't a bad singer. A few of the lyrics i'd change/edit and some of the arrangement, but overall they've got potential. Not knocking them by the way, it's a DJ thing:thumb:. I hope they win mate


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Job done. Only 10 votes in it at the moment! Good luck.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry mate Tele and a Strat, I had to vote for Brightlight, not a fan of female voices in a rockier band either. Would be my second choice.

Good luck to them though :thumb: out of curiosity which one is you cousin?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

rayner said:


> Sorry mate Tele and a Strat, I had to vote for Brightlight, not a fan of female voices in a rockier band either. Would be my second choice.
> 
> Good luck to them though :thumb: out of curiosity which one is you cousin?


Dude I respect your voting choice but I think you've missed the point of Dift's post :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Dan J said:


> Dude I respect your voting choice but I think you've missed the point of Dift's post :thumb:


Didn't miss the point of the post at all... not going to lie though and not going to not vote for a band I like.. Could of said I'd voted for them.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

rayner said:


> Didn't miss the point of the post at all... not going to lie though and not going to not vote for a band I like.. Could of said I'd voted for them.


Fair play, just thought the whole point of this thread was to help dift and his cousins band out.
I wasn't having a pop by the way and as I said I respect your voting choice.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Dan J said:


> Fair play, just thought the whole point of this thread was to help dift and his cousins band out.
> I wasn't having a pop by the way and as I said I respect your voting choice.


I know. Would sound like a totally different conversation face to face, just text always looks different :thumb:

I'm just saying I couldn't listen to a band I really liked and then vote for someone else or no one at all. Gotta help out who I like


----------

